# 2 hours= 100 pounds of catfish



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We needed 100 pounds of catfish for a big fish fry this weekend so me and the brother decided to hit Steve's Ponds in Wallnut Hill up. All we wanted was 1-3 pound fish and nothing bigger. So we baited appropriately to target small cats and went to work on them. In 2 hours we had 105lbs of catfish ranging from 1-3 lbs. The biggest we caught was 7lbs that we let swim away.. Perhaps some time this week ill get back over there to target some 40 pounders. 

Steve also hooked us up with some of the finest corn in the south for the fish fry. Great People out there.. Check them out if you haven't. If you cant figure out how to catch 30-40lb cats from his ponds call me..We have it down to a science. 
http://www.stevesfarm.net/


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome job getting the groceries !


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you deep fry the corn? I've done that a coupla times, man it's good stuff!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Glenn! Would love to have been at that fish fry...


----------

